# BLOCK CHAIN NOS AVAILABLE IN VARIOUS WIDTHS - ONE INCH PITCH



## mike cates (Apr 7, 2018)

This is an update of a post I did a few years ago.

About me: I have been a member of The Wheelmen Antique Bicycle Club for many years.
I have sold many NOS 1" PITCH BLOCK CHAINS  to antique bicycle collectors and riders to get their bicycles completed and back on the road again.

Attached are  photos of an example of a 1/2" inner width chain. I have 3/16", 1/4". 5/16" and 1/2" inner widths available to complete your hard tire, cushion tire, or TOC bicycle.

DON'T LET AN OLD STRETCHED AND WORN CHAIN RUIN YOUR SPROCKET TEETH !!!

*For best reply from me please email me directly as I am not on The Cabe often and I can send you a detailed sheet containing measuring and pricing of chain.*

Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 7, 2018)

Do you have any skip tooth chain !


----------



## mike cates (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry, no skip tooth chain.


----------



## mike cates (Sep 15, 2018)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 23, 2018)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Feb 17, 2019)

Bump


----------

